# Hows my form.



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I feel very comfortable where I'm at now and I have been shooting the best scores I've ever shot lately. Just recently got over some target panic that I dealt with last year... I had a problem with holding low but I worked every day to improve. Here I am now, As a night progresses I still get a little nervous and uneasy when my score is reflecting what some would say a good night(in competition) but I feel it's just nerves that will go with time.

But I am always open to constructive criticism as it can help me improve even more.

28" draw 28 1/4 to be exact.. 65 lb Elite Synergy


----------



## Bbd16 (Feb 13, 2013)

Just from the start ur leaning a mile backwards. Bow arm needs work. First thing hes gona tell ya is put on some shoes and get some tape on the wall. Get with nuts n bolts. Hell straighten u out


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bbd16 said:


> Just from the start ur leaning a mile backwards. Gwt with nuts n bolts. Hell straighten u out


If you look at the carpet it appears My camera guy had the camera tilted ever so slightly. You may be right though!


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

ttt


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

Ttt again


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

One more time.


----------

